# Stagecraft Institute



## What Rigger? (Apr 16, 2008)

So since I've already shot my mouth off in another thread, I'll just throw it out there:

Stagecraft Institute: who ARE these guys???


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm assuming that you've already gone to their website and checked them out. Sounds like they are trying to beef up the local offering of techs and whatnot down Vegas way. too many venues, not enough folks to fill the slots.

I checked out their faculty - nobody there, so I don't know who they are.

Char5lie


----------



## salsa88 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks interesting, I might have to check them out.


----------



## sound_nerd (Apr 16, 2008)

A very real joke from what I can tell.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 16, 2008)

sound_nerd said:


> A very real joke from what I can tell.



That depends....if you're starting off and have a few bucks to burn it might be worth while....otherwise....well like I said in other threads I never said it was a good option.

The list of sponsors also tells you a bit about what you'll be learning.

Don Childs from Oklahoma City Univ was one of the founders.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking at it it would be a good idea if I was just coming in and wanted to get into it, but I don't see a lot past beginner information.

On a side note is anyone else terrified that they have a human flying element in the rigging 101 class?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Looking at it it would be a good idea if I was just coming in and wanted to get into it, but I don't see a lot past beginner information.
> On a side note is anyone else terrified that they have a human flying element in the rigging 101 class?



Oh, good, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was concerned about that. We never even talked about flying folks until the tail end of our advanced rigging class. 

I only rigged one person once (it was the scariest thing I'd ever done and I always got sick to my stomach until she was back on the ground.). That was enough for me. 

Every company has to start somewhere. I'd rather wait for a couple of years and then give them another look.

Char5lie


----------



## CynicWhisper (Apr 20, 2008)

Don Childs struck me as pretty brilliant when I took a lighting design class with him. I don't know how much teaching he does there, but it you can find a way into one of his classes, do it.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Apr 22, 2008)

The scariest part of this is watching the video that they have posted of them flying people in the "vlog" section. the guy flying almost kicks a guy behind him in the face.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> The scariest part of this is watching the video that they have posted of them flying people in the "vlog" section. the guy flying almost kicks a guy behind him in the face.


It's just the camera angle, the guy behind him isn't really that close at all. Watch it again.

I am intrigued by the concept and am curious about their execution. I also wonder at the reaction of potential employers when a technician presents the Institutes certification certificate. 

It might be worth further investigation.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Oh, good, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was concerned about that. We never even talked about flying folks until the tail end of our advanced rigging class.
> I only rigged one person once (it was the scariest thing I'd ever done and I always got sick to my stomach until she was back on the ground.). That was enough for me.
> Every company has to start somewhere. I'd rather wait for a couple of years and then give them another look.
> Char5lie



If they are getting foy in there to show people how they do it, fine, and as long as they are telling people "heres how to fly people, call foy/ZFX".


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

Exactly my point. There are something that should be left to the professionals, like flying people or handling major pyro.


----------



## TimMiller (May 1, 2008)

I would hate to rig to fly a person. I hate rigging heavy loads as it is, i'd be even more freaked out rigging for a person. Yet i dont mind rigging to hold myself .


----------

